# Old Mouse - Bad Legs!



## Kayleigh_xx (May 15, 2012)

I have a mouse that is almost 3 years old, recently I have noticed she seems to be sort of hopping with her back legs, Ive not noticed it before so am presuming something is bothering her, I cant make out if its one or both of the legs. Can mice get arthritis or anything like that in old age? Its not too bad at the moment but can I do anything to help her or is it just one of those things?

Thank you!xx


----------



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

As any creature gets older it's joints can be weaker, sore to move, et cetera.
I think maybe the best thing you could do if it doesn't seem in pain is make everything in the cage very accessible. Gradually-sloping ramps, smaller substrate types so the cage floor is very level, et cetera.
Ooh! and lots of soft, fluffy bedding for those old bones to rest on during sleep!


----------



## Kayleigh_xx (May 15, 2012)

Thankyou =)

She also is still running in her wheel, she only has it for 12 hours a day as I remove it in the evenings, Im presuming she wouldnt keep using it if it was causing her pain? I dont want to take it off her if I can help it as she seems to enjoy it! xx


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

if she uses it it's probably not hurting her, she may simply be getting stiffer as she gets older. the accessibility ideas aren't a bad idea and just keep an eye on her. good luck


----------

